# in cima a una spada



## elemika

Buongiorno a tutti!

Secondo voi, quando il poeta dice "in cima a una spada" qui:



> Allora si alza Adamo e a testa alta
> andrà sotto quella Luce Grande
> per dire che il miele che ci aveva dato
> era in cima ad una spada.



si intende "sulla punta della lam (e)*a*" o " sulla lam(e)* a*" o qualcos'altro?

Grazie


----------



## Nunou

Ciao elemika,
secondo me "sulla punta della lama" (si parla di cima per cui si specifica in che punto della lama della spada)
Nel tuo contesto la spada è una sola, mentre lame è il plurale di lama.
Generalmente la spada ha una lama sola per cui in questo esempio ci vuole il singolare.

In un altro contesto potresti però avere più lame su un solo oggetto, ad esempio la lametta di un rasoio da barba, quindi diventerebbe "sulle lame".

Buona giornata.


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Nunou,
grazie, ho capito.

Scusami, ho sbagliato: la lam*a*, certo!  

Buona giornata anche a te!


----------



## VogaVenessian

Scusatemi, non capisco.
Qual'è la CIMA di una spada? Io direi la PUNTA della spada (a prescindere se la spada ha una o due lame).
Mi pare allora che il miele stia SULLA PUNTA e che non vi sia ragione per complicarci la vita tirando in ballo LA lama (o LE lame).


----------



## Nunou

Voga,
sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, ora sembra una spiegazione completamente cretina. 
La e le...era solo per spiegare a lui perché aveva sbagliato scrivendo _la lame_.
Ora lo ha corretto in rosso e non si capisce più niente...ma prima l'errore c'era e in qualche modo dovevo
pur spiegarglielo.

Ciao.


----------



## elemika

Nunou said:


> Voga,
> sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, ora sembra una spiegazione completamente cretina.
> La e le...era solo per spiegare a lui perché aveva sbagliato scrivendo _la lame_.
> Ora lo ha corretto in rosso e non si capisce più niente...ma prima l'errore c'era e in qualche modo dovevo
> pur spiegarglielo.
> 
> Ciao.



No, no, la tua spiegazione è stata ottima,
e grazie per aver corretto il mio errore!!! 
Volevo cancellarlo  lasciando la lettera in rosso per vedere di che cosa si tratta ...provo a rifarlo.

Scusate per la confusione
e grazie per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## longplay

VogaVenessian said:


> Scusatemi, non capisco.
> Qual'è la CIMA di una spada? Io direi la PUNTA della spada (a prescindere se la spada ha una o due lame).
> Mi pare allora che il miele stia SULLA PUNTA e che non vi sia ragione per complicarci la vita tirando in ballo LA lama (o LE lame).



E' difficile pensare al miele sulla punta o cima della spada : verrebbe giù come la parte di candela liquefatta dalla fiamma ! Però è un poeta e può anche darsi che intenda
qualcosa che , almeno io, non so (non conosco autore e testo)


----------



## Nunou

Ciao a tutti, 
il significato non l'avevo del tutto preso in considerazione ma il miele è dolce, è un "alimento prezioso", nutriente ed appagante.
Potrebbe trattarsi di una metafora per dire che l'appagamento esiste ma va conquistato con la spada/battendosi/lottando. Cima e miele come traguardo e/o meritata ricompensa dopo la sofferenza/la battaglia?  
Adamo/grande luce mi fanno pensare alla creazione, quindi anche Eva...il peccato originale. 
La fiducia/ felicità che prima erano donate/completamente a disposizione e dopo andavano invece riconquistate/meritate? Tutto sommato potrebbe essere....
A occhio e croce la vedo così ma per poterlo dire con certezza ci vorrebbe più contesto, non mi pare però che Elemika avesse chiesto questo, credo il suo dubbio fosse un altro.


----------



## longplay

Nunou said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> il significato non l'avevo del tutto preso in considerazione ma il miele è dolce, è un "alimento prezioso", nutriente ed appagante.
> Potrebbe trattarsi di una metafora per dire che l'appagamento esiste ma va conquistato con la spada/battendosi/lottando. Cima e miele come traguardo e/o meritata ricompensa dopo la sofferenza/la battaglia?
> Adamo/grande luce mi fanno pensare alla creazione, quindi anche Eva...il peccato originale.
> La fiducia/ felicità che prima erano donate/completamente a disposizione e dopo andavano invece riconquistate/meritate? Tutto sommato potrebbe essere....
> A occhio e croce la vedo così ma per poterlo dire con certezza ci vorrebbe più contesto, non mi pare però che Elemika avesse chiesto questo, credo il suo dubbio fosse un altro.



Carissima, il nostro gentile interlocutore non ha specificato molto, ma io ho il vago sospetto che il testo sia una traduzione di un brano di "Paradise Lost"...quindi...Ciao.


----------



## Nunou

Longplay,
non l'ho mai visto e quindi non posso dire o aggiungere nulla...ciao anche a te!!


----------



## elemika

Ciao, 
sono d'accordo con Nunuo: è una metafora il cui senso forse non è chiaro senza  aver letto tutta l'opera ("Il Miele" di Tonino Guerra).

Comunque il significato che cercavo sarà  "sulla punta della spada", perfetto!

Questo frammento  l'ho trovato anche scritto in dialetto che purtroppo  non capisco :

....par dói che e’ mél ch’u s’éva dè
l’èra _in zóima a una spèda_.

Grazie ancora a tutti voi!


----------



## pizzi

elemika said:


> l’èra _in zóima a una spèda_.



Vivendo in Emilia, ho spesso sentito _in cima a_ tutte le volte che in Italiano si sarebbe detto _sopra_; aspettiamo il parere di Giorgio Spizzi .


----------



## longplay

pizzi said:


> Vivendo in Emilia, ho spesso sentito _in cima a_ tutte le volte che in Italiano si sarebbe detto _sopra_; aspettiamo il parere di Giorgio Spizzi .



Si usa molto nell'Italia più o meno "centrale": in cima all'armadio a posto di sopra l'armadio  o   in cima alle scale  a posto di   alla fine delle scale, in alto.......  Ciao


----------



## pizzi

Quindi _in cima alla spada_ può non essere localizzato sulla punta, ma essere su tutta la lama .


----------



## longplay

pizzi said:


> Quindi _in cima alla spada_ può non essere localizzato sulla punta, ma essere su tutta la lama .



In italiano " italiano " le possibilità di confondere "in cima" alla spada con " sopra la intera lama "non mi sembra ci sia. Ti pare ?


----------



## pizzi

longplay said:


> In italiano " italiano " le possibilità di confondere "in cima" alla spada con " sopra la intera lama "non mi sembra ci sia. Ti pare ?



Certo!  In Italiano-Italiano sono d'accordo con te. Qui, dato che l'autore è Tonino Guerra, la componente dialettale e la sua traduzione in Italiano vanno tenute in considerazione (poi uno ne fa quel che vuole).


----------



## violadaprile

Cantèda trentazóinch
"...
Alòura u s’èlza Adamo e a tèsta èlta                                                                                 
e va sòta ch’la Luce Granda                                                                             
par dói che e’ mél ch’u s’éva dè                                                                                                                                
l’èra in zóima a una spèda."

_Allora si alza Adamo e a testa alta
andrà sotto quella Luce Grande
per dire che il miele che ci aveva dato
era in cima ad una spada.


_"la vita non è altro  che lotta e viaggio verso la morte e la finitudine. Sul mondo incombe sempre la sorte avversa e il miele, se c’è, è in cima ad una spada."
http://www.ibc.regione.emilia-romag...utti/allegati/Tesi_di_Valentina_Forlivesi.pdf
pag. 195


----------



## longplay

pizzi said:


> Certo!  In Italiano-Italiano sono d'accordo con te. Qui, dato che l'autore è Tonino Guerra, la componente dialettale e la sua traduzione in Italiano vanno tenute in considerazione (poi uno ne fa quel che vuole).



Come vedi, anche in dialetto, come mostra Viola..... E poi l'espressione più corretta ,secondo me, sarebbe "il miele .... lungo tutta la lama della spada". Così abbiamo
esplorato varie possibilità.... .Ciao


----------



## violadaprile

Nunou said:


> Potrebbe trattarsi di una metafora per dire che l'appagamento esiste ma va conquistato con la spada/battendosi/lottando. Cima e miele come traguardo e/o meritata ricompensa dopo la sofferenza/la battaglia?


Secondo l'interpretazione data nella tesi citata, il miele è il nostro specchietto, che nasconde la spada, il sangue come prezzo per il miele che abbiamo già ottenuto. Si tratta di una metafora, come giustamente ha detto Nunou. Però non è il miele ad essere la ricompensa, è il sangue ad essere il prezzo, che non vediamo.


----------



## giginho

Già che sono in giro dico la mia.

Secondo me in cima ad una spada indica il fatto che per raggiungerlo ci si deve arrampicare su una cosa (la spada) che è liscia (difficile arrampiacarsi) e che taglia (doloroso arrampicarsi), per cui è una metafora della vita: tutta difficoltà e dolore per raggiungere una piccola ricompensa. Intenderei in cima alla spada come sulla punta della lama.


----------



## elemika

pizzi said:


> Quindi _in cima alla spada_ può non essere localizzato sulla punta, ma essere su tutta la lama .



Grazie, Pizzi!
Ed ecco,  l'ho trovata questa espressione tradotta in due modi: sia come "sulla punta" che come "sulla lama". Ora si capisce perchè 

Grazie, Longplay, Viola, Giginho e Nunou per le vostre bellissime interpretazioni! 

Purtroppo non sono in grado di svolgere questo tema ma letto "Il Miele" sono d'accordo con voi: è che nella  vita  ogni cosa che è miele ha il suo rovescio - una lama o una punta che ferisce. Lecchiamo il miele ma sempre dalla cima (lama/punta) di una spada - la vita è così....

Purtroppo non so esprimermi meglio e forse non ho capito tutto 

Grazie ancora!


----------

